# New Dump!



## cobaltbot (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi guys, been crazy busy lately, but I guess that's a lame excuse for not being around!  Found a new dump a couple weeks ago and now I've got a new place to go digging at lunchtime.  First thing I noticed was this freaky doll's head.  Place is TOC, wish it were older but I like this kindfor all the oodball stuff!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 6, 2009)

I really like this little B-HAP-E Co med.  Must of been some good stuff.  Funny I did a search on here and someone put this on one of my posts from '06 but no info came from it.  A common bottle no doubt but it now rests with my better meds.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 6, 2009)

This dump is only a couple of hundred yards from the dump I dug the B & O Railroad lantern globe in, so I was real happy when this B+ O R R button came out last monday.  If this is another railroad worker's dump maybe some more goodies will come out!   As I'm diggin' I can hear the whistle blow, and then the train comes chugging past.  I've sat on an embankment on top of a cut pretty far from the tracks and watched them go by as my whole body rumbles as if in an earthquake!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 6, 2009)

Pulled this piece of a Baltimore pictorial crock out last wednesday - wish I could find the rest!  Going back tomorrow - can't wait!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 7, 2009)

Very promising stuff, I love the B - HAP -E !!! Good luck digging there and show us the goodies!!


----------



## Trying not to break it (Aug 7, 2009)

hi steve,  cool med.  was the doll head whole?   glad to hear you found a new dump.  good luck,   rhona


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

I love that medicine! Have fun in your new dump... my daughter came to visit me in the dump last night (she went to the wrong one first - didn't know I was working on 2 of them... ) All I had found that I was excited about was a key... she thinks I'm nuts for digging for hours and only finding a key. I pointed out to her what our house would look like if the entire dump were filled with good stuff!


----------



## madman (Aug 7, 2009)

hey steve nice finds! also welcome back also hey rohna! glad to see you guys back!


----------



## photolitherland (Aug 7, 2009)

Love that B Hape bottle, I would be thrilled to find that little goodie. Keep us all posted on your finds there.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello Steve,

 That is a wonderful name for a med! Really makes me wonder what the ingredients might have been. I saw one other reference to it here and at the TreasureQuest site with identical results. I'd like a quart or half, no, make that a full gallon, please.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, that is definitely a good sign finding a med with a name like that!  Guess you were meant to find it for a reason.  I have a piece of a Pittsburgh crock, very similar markings to yours.  Actually, Joe found it.  I'll try to get a picture.  I wonder who the maker was!!  
 Looks like you're into a good spot!  Now that I'm not in MD anymore and have even more digging knowledge and experience, I'm always thinking of places I should have dug there[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the replies.  Railroad dump possibilities are something we all need to look for.  There's been a lot of commons in this one but you just never know.  Rhona, the doll head has one little corner off the back, haven't found the eyes but they may have washed down the small creek as that thing was just sitting there, washed out from the bank.  Laur, good luck with the medical thing, digging is good therapy and I'm sorta glad people think we're nuts for doing it! Going back today!!!


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 7, 2009)

ill be looking forward to your lunchtime finds cobalt..break a leg


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 7, 2009)

Good Luck on your dig------my standby dump yields alot of Erie R.R. stuff----most of it broken[]------but the Mother Load is in there----and i'm going to find it[sm=lol.gif].


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 7, 2009)

Erie R.R. sounds good.  The B & O put out some wonderful train scenery decorated china.  Here's the dirty haul from today.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's the keepers cleaned up including a Mellor cup and a Antiseptine from last wednesday.  Five minutes into the dig at only two inches down I exposed two of the cones laying side by side.  The other one fell out later when I was raking down the wall.  The Bixby still had the brush inside. If it were a slick I would have thought the tall one was an oil bottle but it is embossed INSECTINE / TRADE MARK.  There was another one of these broken except the "trade mark" was above "insectine" on that one.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 7, 2009)

Found some more of the crock, looks like one of those crown designs, says ?HAYNES & Co.  Also some of the other pottery pieces and a piece of blue slag glass.


----------



## madman (Aug 9, 2009)

great finds steve, you always find the neatest stuff, glad your back nice finds!    mike


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Mike, anybody know anything about the INSECTINE bottle?


----------



## madman (Aug 10, 2009)

steve quick search found this                       http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/early-insectine-tin-whiz-co-product-grt-grafix


----------



## madman (Aug 10, 2009)

steve killer lol  check this out!                           http://www.powerhousemuseum.com/collection/database/?irn=72975&search=Manufacturing&site_id=3


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 10, 2009)

vellvetta huh,,,,thought there was some funny about that stuff...........


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 13, 2009)

Got back out yesterday at lunchtime, nuthing great but had fun in the SUN.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 13, 2009)

Little amber med.  The sodas and milks have been broken so far - hopefully that will change.  Lots of clay and sand with old metal such as horseshoes and stove parts to lock up the mix.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry for the _blurry_ dig pics.  Here's some cleaned up.  For those that get ABGC magazine there was a recent article by Peter B.Samuelson on "HONEST MEASURE" type whisky flasks.   The tiny bottle with the bent neck is a Sharp & Dohme.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello Steve,
> 
> That is a wonderful name for a med! Really makes me wonder what the ingredients might have been.


 
 I would say that it probably had cocaine or morphine. That might make someone happy. More than likely, especially if little children were taking it, it might make them dead. With some of the warnings on the drugs of today, I don't think that we have come very far in all of these years. At least back then they could claim ignorance. Today there is no excuse for not heeding the warnings.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 13, 2009)

4th.one over is it a 16oz.? --top row.could i see another pic of it ?----Like your glass[sm=rolleyes.gif]                     Fred.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 13, 2009)

The little strapside has a lot of character and whittle, here's the base.

 If anyone comes across an amber 1/2 pint with P.D. & Co. on the base I've been looking for one for quite a while.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 13, 2009)

Steve, looks like a great site there. Keep us posted with your finds.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 13, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> The little strapside has a lot of character and whittle, here's the base.
> 
> If anyone comes across an amber 1/2 pint with P.D. & Co. on the base I've been looking for one for quite a while.


 
 I have found quite a few bottles with PD & Co on them. I will have to check to see if any of them are flasks. Does the PD stand for Parke Davis?


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys

 Haven't heard anything about what was in B-HAP-E but its not that old so should be info out there somewhere.....?

 The rect whisky says full pint, soooo 14, 15, 16 maybeee....and wouldn't it be nice to know what paper labels these generic bottles once held, need inside bottle finds for that.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 13, 2009)

No Dan, that's the cool thing, these are not Parke Davis bottles but actually Packham, Dewitt & Co. a maker or supplier of liquor items whose Packham partner is known to be a Baltimore bottle supplier and the older brother to the other Baltimore Packham Brothers whose name is on many South Carolina Dispensary bottles and other whiskeys.


----------



## glass man (Aug 13, 2009)

VERY HAP-E- FOR YOU MAN!!![] KEEP ON KEEPING ON! JAMIE


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 20, 2009)

Didn't find much monday at lunch but being out digging is way better than napping at your desk!  This reed pipe bowl is the third one I've found at dumps near the B & O.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 20, 2009)

On Wednesday I finally found some whole sodas from the twenties.  Of all the six-packs to find these Middle River Bottling Company slug plates are not what you want - they are the bromos of Baltimore sodas.  The pic is poor but the others are a Popular club (second most common) and a different NuGrape.  Also, believe it or not this is the first Vapo-Cresaline (sp?) I've ever found.  Also an A&P extracts weeeeoooooooh!


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 20, 2009)

This was the most interesting thing on Wednesday.  This little Rooster plate will be a glue back project.  When I found the first half I asked the Great Spirit to let me find the rest and I did about six feet away.  It is debossed Czeckoslovakia   P.A.W. on the back.


----------



## madman (Aug 20, 2009)

hey steve ill say jackpot! nice finds  mike


----------



## Staunton Dan (Aug 20, 2009)

The rooster plate is awesome even broken. Great that you found all of the parts. My wife would love that one. Nice finds.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Well today was a little cooler at lunchtime but I still got sweat soaked through, mosquito bit and stung by yellow jackets on the back and the thigh ( they don't like probes) but I was still happy to be out digging.  We certainly are a different sort.  The wasps made me move to the other side of this small dump and they kept sending out scouts that would buzz me but not sting. About the only thing worth keeping this day had been a little 3-in-1 bottle.  I kept it because when we dropped our oldest off at college last Saturday one of the things she brought with her was a little three-in-one bottle I had given her when she was a little girl.  Right before leaving I exposed one more base and said to myself this is it, the last one for today.  I figured it was just another slick med or broken flask and was surprised when I turned it over and it wiped into a large embossed med: 

 DR THOS WM SPRANKLIN'S
 ANTI-FEVER MIXTURE 

 A quick search on our site turned up nothing (good I thought).  A google search for Thomas William Spranklin turned up only five hits (still good I though), interestingly one was a preview of a list of New York College alumni with a Thomas William Spranklin D.V.S.   On a hunch I checked my Baltimore book  hoping there was a Spranklin that had bottles without Baltimore or a Baltimore address on them.  There were two, no mention of Baltimore and the best part was that this one was not listed!  The first one listed is DR. T.W. SPRANKLIN'S/COLIC MIXTURE, FOR HORSE a clear 8" Philadelphia oval the other a Dr. THOs. Wm. SPRANKLIN/MARYLAND VETERINARY/HOSPITAL an aqua 9 3/4" Hub oval both listed as rare.  It washed up mint, but on drying appears to have developed a little flake on the lip but no glass is missing.
 Still I was and still am psyched!  There are scant times we diggers get to add to the historical record, but in this hobby it's always a possibility and to me those moments are golden.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

[][][] 8 1/4 inch aqua Philadelphia oval


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2009)

GOOD GOD STUNG BY BEES, THE THINGS WE GO THROUGH,  I HAD A RAT CLIMB UP MY BACK WHILE DIGGING A CISTERN THE OTHER DAY FLIPPED ME OUT


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

HaHa..rats, dogs, spiders & snakes, what we diggers won't face - the only critters that scare me are the two legged kind!  Thanks Mike for all your replies, I love your attitude man, someday we've got to share a beer or two!


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who chimed in on my latest posts.  I went out lunchtime Monday and yesterday for the first time since digging the horse med.  Besides being very pleasant weather to dig in for a change, the finds have improved.  Although much is broken, except most of the slicks, balking sodas, and bromos, for a small dump itâ€™s been a lot of fun.  Mondayâ€™s keepers included a little aqua med: SHRINERâ€™S/VERMIFUGE /DAVID E. FOUTZ /BALTIMORE and a clear blob slug plate: HIRAM WHEATON & SONS narwhale seltzer wreath motif [/i]NEW BEDFORD MASS.  Forty years ago sitting in a poison ivy patch, I dug two of these near my Uncleâ€™s blacksmith shop on Cape Cod.  They were bimal crown tops with slightly different embossing and had dates of 1907 and 1912 on the reverse.  Since my dad was from the whaling city I always treasured those crown tops.  They were established 1853 and were one of the most prolific firms so thereâ€™s many of their bottles out there, Iâ€™d like to know what the earliest ones look like?  The narwhale is really messed up on this one. 

 Yesterday was an even better day, the keepers being an aqua blob slug plate: J. WISENAUER & SONS/ 707 W. PRATT ST./ BALTIMORE. unlisted like that in the Baltimore book, a clear CHAS. E. BRACK/ PHARMACIST/ BALTIMORE unlisted like that in the Baltimore book.  I also found another front of what would have been a larger size of these with a different looking fan design.  Also pictured are clear shards that are embossed: G. WOLTERECK (in arch)/ PHARMACIST/ ?W. COR. GREENMOUNT AVE. & EAGER ST./ BALTIMORE also unlisted like that in the Baltimore book.    Including the horse med thatâ€™s four unlisted Bmore bottles now out of this one small dump!


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2009)

This _was _a Panopepton.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's the base of the unlisted J. Wisenauer & Sons.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 3, 2009)

very nice finds steve! Keep it up, hard to belive your finding so many unique bmore bottles!

 Digger ry


----------



## bottle_head9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Interesting base on the Panopepton.Nice digs. Gotta love that rooster.The wifey would have that hangin up already!Thank for the pics.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Ry and Tom.  The Baltimore book lists a couple thousand bottles and is a great book with many knowledgeable contributors.  It's exciting to know that there's plenty out there yet to be learned and discovered.  As you can see with the talk about bottles cracking and a cone ink and the Bixbys from this dump both cracking overnight after cleaning, I am being a little less aggresive with my cleaning techniques and plan to soak the rust out later.  At lunch today I brought Charlie, my 97 year old buddy some peaches and pl(u?v)ots (a cross between a necterine and a plum) and showed him some of my latest finds (I park at his house to dig).  We were talking about the area of the dump and he told me before he moved into his house (1941) that there was a big house where this little development is now, owned he heard by a man named Wells and that the house had burned down before he moved there. I might dig into his past (Wells) a little bit more.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 3, 2009)

The Hiram Wheatons are alright
 ..theyre pretty common around here 10-15 tops but there are a few rare ones
 is that the whale one? or clasped hands?


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Eric, its the narwhale but the whale is pretty poor looking.  Do you have any pics of earlier bottles or what they might have put out in 1853?


----------



## jon_eldred (Sep 3, 2009)

That button looks nice. I remember when i found about eight G.A.R. buttons, (grand army of the republic) in one spot. It's always nice to find things other than bottles that are uncommon to come buy.


----------



## madman (Sep 4, 2009)

HEY STEVE GETTIN THE OLD STUFF NICE!


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, we'll see what next Monday brings.  Jon, I agree some of the non-bottle finds are the best stuff,  must have been sweet finding all those buttons.  We had two GAR groups locally, I'd like to metal detect where they had their encampments.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 9, 2009)

Well today's whole bottles sucked, but the shards were great.  Found the remains of two (would have been pretty) Yager's Sarsaparillas and another piece of a Brack.  The best find was the shards of yet another unlisted T.W. Spranklin vet med.  This one says something LINIMENT, the something being a three to five letter word ending in B or R? This would have been roughly the same size as the unlisted Anti-fever Mixture I found.  Maybe I can find the top to see what the missing word is.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 9, 2009)

This would have been an interesting victorian vase or pitcher.


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 10, 2009)

ouch...Your lurkers coming =) sacrificing all those lunch breaks to the bottlegods


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 15, 2009)

Got real excited for a minute yesterday, unfortunately she turned out to be a slick, but with an extremely crude top and the rest of the bottles around her were all busted - go figure.  Other finds were my first BIXBY cone (a little dinged up) and a Whitall tatum pills bottle.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 15, 2009)

It's hard to believe this one has lasted all these years that full of water and only a foot underground!


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 15, 2009)

I love the crudeness of the tooled top!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 15, 2009)

Interesting finds...I like the cobalt bottle too....There's gotta be some more awaiting your shovel in there...Thanks for sharing your dig...                                                                           Joe


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Joe! I'll keep going till the seams run out, hopefully something good is left.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 29, 2009)

*New Dump! changed to Lunchtime Dump*

I'm changing the name of this thread to Lunchtime Dump since New Dump is a bit misleading now and I would like to keep this thread continuous until I'm through with this place.  It's fun to keep a running story of my successes and failures.  It was delightful digging in the cool breeze today!  I was privileged to dig another unlisted Baltimore med:
  DRYDEN & CAMPBELL (in arch)/ PHARMACISTS/ CHARLES ST. AVE. & 3RD ST./ BALTIMORE
 A 5 inch clear handy oval.  The two in the book don't mention PHARMACISTS or the arched words.
 I also dug the little W. & B. DRUG CO. on one side BALTIMORE on the other side bottle.  I'm not sure but this one also might not be listed, as the book seems to have one with that same embossing but on the front and not the sides?  For those keeping score that's possibly six unlisted Baltimore bottles from this one small dump[]
 I only wish the FELLS POINT BOTTLING WORKS would have been whole[&:]


----------



## kozmothewonderdog (Sep 29, 2009)

*RE: New Dump! changed to Lunchtime Dump*

Wow, that Fells Point steamer is a beauty!  Is it just cracked, or are there actual holes in the back (hard to tell from picture).  In any case, what an awesome dump you have, thanks for posting the pics - great motivation!

 - Al


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 29, 2009)

*RE: New Dump! changed to Lunchtime Dump*

Sometimes those "lunch time" dumps turn into,Holyyyy S!@#%^&**T  I'm late for work dumps [8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 29, 2009)

*RE: New Dump! changed to Lunchtime Dump*

This is a cool thread, thanks for keeping us posted!

 Nice work on the unlisted bottles, be sure to compile a list of the new ones and the variants so they can be included in the next edition of the Baltimore bottle book. Also, for a lunch break dig those finds are pretty nice. Good way to relax in between working.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 30, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump*

Thanks all for lookin and especially for the replies!  The Fells Point bottle was in four pieces but I glued it back together.  It is hard to quit somedays but there is always tomorrow, or sick leave[8D]!  I could hit this one after work or on weekends but that would screw up the lunchtime gig - bad karma!  I am going to let Doc record them for future additions to the book, I brought them to the last meeting but he wasn't there.  I forgot about the horse linament so that makes seven!  A couple like that one can't be listed yet as I don't have the whole bottle to know the size.  Dig on boys and girls, you'll never know what we might find!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 1, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump*

Not much today but at this rate I think I still have many lunches yet to dig.  I'm working around a little tree that may end up coming down[:'(]  Pulled two more reed pipe bowls today - here's a pic of one in the wall at the tip of my root cutters..


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 1, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump*

Another blob topp with the top lopped off, which I found later.  Also found more pieces to the vase, including cherubs (sp?) and unfortunately men decorations.  Also found another W. & B. Drug CO., I'm thinking these were a cologne maybe?  The oval utility is a light blue color and has P.D. & Co on the bottom.  I wish it stood for Packham Dewitt & Co like the amber 1/2 pint flask I'm looking for but in this case I'm pretty sure its a Parke Davis bottle.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 1, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump*

Here's the slugplate from the blob soda.  Since I haven't found any reference to a community in Maryland that used to be called Franktown I'm guessing this was probably from Franktown, Va.   Monograms are hard to figure but this one should be some combination of T&C or T&G.


----------



## Jim (Oct 1, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump*

You're finding some nice stuff, Steve. I wish I knew of any dumps around here that would produce druggists and pipes like that. I've found a few nice things in older dumps, but generally, I have to go to the pits to find goodies like you're getting there. Good work, I hope there is something extra special in there for you. You've certainly earned it.  ~Jim


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 2, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> This reed pipe bowl is the third one I've found at dumps near the B & O.


 One small town along the B&O here produces the exact same pipe in almost every hole I dig there.  I think they were Akron pipes.


----------



## kastoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool finds..I had a pre work dump....20 minutes before...only this was 1950s..got two cracked milks but good enough for me.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 2, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump!*

Thanks Jim, Kevin, & Josh its been a fun dump.  Jim, I'm passing by your way to go up to Penn State for family weekend, its a beautiful drive.  Akron - thanks for the insight, it would be interesting to know if the B&O had anything to do with the distribution of those pipes.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 6, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump!*

Been back Friday and yesterday.  My best find of those two days is the new tool my 97 year old buddy gave me.  He had it custom made for digging ginsang.  It's a little dangerous for bottles but may come in handy for clearing roots.  I'm glad I can still get a thrill out of digging a whole common that I've only dug pieces of - in this case the strapside Ponds with the 1846 founding date on the base.  Dug a little philly med Llewellyn, something Chestnut St.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 6, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump!*

Friday, I dug three more horseshoes so I thought to myself I might now dig another horse med, well yesterday I was partially right. I dug the bottom shard, the base to a SPRANKLINS COLIC MIXTURE, FOR HORSE. There's only one more listed I haven't dug parts of, so maybe......  Just think if all three had been whole it would have made a great collection.  I think the top one is my favorite find from this dump so far.


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 15, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump!*

Sad to say it looks like the end of my productive little dump.  Last thursday I had a whole blob beer under the tree but was dissapointed to see it was only a blank slugplate well that's the downside to digging 1890's bottles.  On monday I got nothing.  The only decent seam is thinning out and running under a tree that I'll let nature take down and recheck some year down the road.  The diminishing returns means its time to move on.   I'm going to start a new thread about the search for a new lunchtime dump.  Was out yesterday and found the kind of stuff you come across during a search but have to figure out how to get the pictures off my phone.  I can buy a micro card for the phone so I'll have to figure it out.  Later, bottleheads.


----------



## tftfan (Oct 15, 2009)

*RE: Lunchtime Dump!*

Nice dig,,, That ANTI-FEVER is cool. Also like the FAIRCHILD , do you have any
 of those whole ? Pic? Pipes and inks.....  NICE


----------

